# My First Tank; Eclipse 3 Gallon



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello, this is my first attempt at a planted tank. It is an eclipse 3 that has been running for almost a month now. I have been trying to figure out what other things to add to it because I would like to get some more variety growing in there, any suggestions.









I also have a six gallon that should be clear enough show soon.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

*Just another View*

Just a view from the side of the tank looking towards the driwftwood. 








The tank contains; 4 small guppies, 1 otto, 3 cherry shrimp, 3 ghost shrimp, 1 mystery snail and some snails that came along for the ride. Also I switched out the light to a 13w with a retro fit kit from AH. What other plants would look good in here?


----------



## bredler (Feb 6, 2006)

The only problem I see is the otto, he may be a little strapped for swimming room.
As for plants:

Watersprite (you almost can't kill it and it looks cool)
Pennywort (same story)
Small Vals
Crypts that have small foliage

Whatever you want really, you have WAY adequate light, if you feel the need for CO2, go with a small DIY and you could REALLY do anything you want that's small enough.

-Brendan


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice. One of my favorite plants is pennywort (Hydrocotyle leukocephala) but it would be a bit too large for this tank. I really think that Hemianthus micranthemoides or Hemianthus callitrichoides would look very nice. Crypt lucens would look nice and grows easily for me. A small grouping of petite nana would be very good too.

A row of corkscrew val along the back wall might be good too.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the info. I was considering moving the otto to the six gallon tank that I have almost finished up. As for the plants, thanks for the suggestions. The fish store around here doesn't have a large selection, but hopefully I will be able to get into San Fran and check out some of the stores. In addition i have recently starting using both flourish and excel on the tank, it seems to be a difference, especially on the java moss.


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Very Nice tank!
IMO that Anubias is bothering me, maybe its too big, replace with Anubias Barteri 'petite' and it would look really nice. I would add some Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form', Bacopa Australis, and blyxa for the tank. If you can't find those plants for sale at your lfs, check out the for sale forum.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice looking tank. I agree with Oceanaqua, the Anubias can be upgrade to your six gallon. 

Have any pictures of your retrofit inside and ballast mount? Any problems with splashing, condensation and heat?

Keep it Poppin! roud:

the KK


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Here are some pictures of the retrofit. I didn't really know what to expect when I ordered it but it was actually very easy, even with my limited skill at such things. The hardest part was lining up the reflector so it would fit under the hood. Heat is not too much of a problem, i just keep the lid on the tank open when the light is on. The light made a huge difference and made the tank look better in general. It also arrived very fast from AH supply and I would recommend them to anyone looking to upgrade lighting in an eclipse. 
































I also made use of the old light by stripping away the old plastic the light was mounted of and rigged it up under my 6 gallon eclipse.


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks good. I've been thinking about one of the AH 13W kits for myself. It's good to hear how easy they are to install.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah the part that took the longest was figuring out that you twist the wire nuts to connect the wires. The only tool you need is a cordless drill and maybe some wire cutters (but they really aren't necessary, a knife works just fine).


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is an update on the tank. I moved the anubias to the arc in the driftwood, took out alot of the java moss. Additionally I got some glosso for free that I figured I would try out, along with a tiny peice of pennywort? and some micro Sword? in the corner in front of the cabomba. I want to take out the cabomba when some of the other stuff grows. Also will 13 watts be enough to grow everything that is in this tank? thanks. 
Couldn't pick the best one sorry.


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Your tank is looking really nice so far. To give it a sense that it's even bigger than it is, it would be exciting to try some of the smaller leaved plants like Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Ludiwigia arcuata, rotala wallichi. They'd grow fine under your 13 W light, with Flourish Excel supplementation.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

really nice lookin tank! i really like tha anubis in front of the drift wood..

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Did some more changes to the tank today. I got rid of the cabomba, kind of got bored of it and put in some Lobelia Cardinalis in the back. I also added a new plant behind the driftwood that I cannot identify, I think it is a kind of crypt but I am not sure can anyone help me out. Thanks. I can get a better picture if it if needed.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

We need a better picture of the crypt, I have some C. walkeri that looks similar.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks yoink, I looked at the plant geek index and that is the crypt that I have. The pictures that are on that site match exactly for c. walkeri thank you, I could not find anything that would match before that.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I got a 2X13 system from AHSupply a about a month or so ago for my 8 gal. I placed one 5500K and one 6700K light into the system. It does give off lots of light but seems to be lacking something that allows the plants to attain a reddish color. But still like the system somewhat.

You tank looks great!!! Noticed in your picture of the canopy that the protective plastic was still on. It has been removed by now I hope.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the coating but I took it off a while ago. However, I did forget for a few hours when I first got the set up. It was not fun to remove the film after being heated up, and took quite a while. Oh well, I'll never make that mistake again, thankfully the wife decided to help and actually did most of the work. There's something to be said for being married to a "neat freak".


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like how things look in your tank right now. The only suggestion I can make is that the leaves of the anubias look a bit oversized for the tank. Perhaps trying some anubias nana petite?


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

My fiance doesn't want her eclipse 3 gallon since she does not take care of it. So i was thinking about getting that AH light for it and using it as a shrimp tank. I have one concern though does the light in the hood obtain moisture leading to short out or even the worst possible thing cause a fire? let me know if it is ok to have the light exposed to an open tank like that.


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't had any problems do far. I leave the door on the top of the tank open all the time though. If shut the tank tends to get a little to warm. The only thing is that you have to top of the tank about twice a week due to evaporation, othewise the light is great.


----------



## J86 (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm sort of new to planted tanks,(not reefing though), but any way on your pics on the first, twards(spelling) the bottom the newist pics, the second one waht is making your tank look green?


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

The reason the pictures look different in some of the photos comes from using different settings on the camera. Messing around with the flash and the settings on the camera can create new looks from the previous photo even though they were taken seconds apart.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

AlaskaRiver said:


> I haven't had any problems do far. I leave the door on the top of the tank open all the time though. If shut the tank tends to get a little to warm. The only thing is that you have to top of the tank about twice a week due to evaporation, othewise the light is great.


I do the same on my 40 gal. I do not have any cover on the tank or in my DYI Canopy, which has 4 36" flourescents. The ballast is attached outside ot the canopy in the back and that helps keep the heat away from the tank. But still have evaporation.


----------



## J86 (Feb 10, 2006)

AlaskaRiver said:


> The reason the pictures look different in some of the photos comes from using different settings on the camera. Messing around with the flash and the settings on the camera can create new looks from the previous photo even though they were taken seconds apart.


ohhh, ok thanks!


----------

